# Wooden Surfboard plans



## TheRecklessOne

Hi everyone! I hope all is well with everyone!

Down to business…I'm looking for wooden surfboard plans and templates. Does anyone here have any experience building surfboards? Does anyone have access to free pdf plans and templates? Thanks everybody!

Cheers,
KC


----------



## ND2ELK

You might check out www.olosurfer.com. They show a lot of pictures that might give you some ideas and there plans are only $40 per board. Don't know if this will help but it is worth a look.

God Bless
Old Dude Tom


----------



## TheRecklessOne

WOW! They've got a $20,000 surfboard… I couldn't find the $40 plans Tom. Could you post the link? Thanks!


----------



## a1Jim

Sorry about that can't help. I hope your really strong those tihngs must weigh 200lbs


----------



## ND2ELK

After you punch in www.olosurfer.com, pick wood surfeboard plans for instant down load. Get a real board. They have eight plans for $39.99.

Tom


----------



## TheRecklessOne

Rob! Where do you get your templates and plans?

Jim..The boards are hollow my friend.

Thanks Tom!


----------



## TheQuast

Check out this site. Me and Lumberzack made this site to walk you through the process. http://sites.google.com/site/surfingwood/

While not all the pages have stuff on them you can check out enough to get you going


----------



## TheRecklessOne

Great start…please keep it coming! What's the trick to getting the 2 programs to download?


----------



## TheQuast

i just checked it out. no trick. just click on aku shaper and go to free download. with the hollow surfboard template maker just click the link and download starts automatically. let me know if you have any problems. im using google chrome instead of internet explorer


----------



## 70m4

I am sorry for the late reply but if you wanna build a Hollow Wood Surfboard (HWS) there is not better place to look than www.treetosea.org. Just visit the projects section and you have all the information you'll ever need for building and there is also a section dedicated to surfboard plans. Google AKU Shaper and download the program, it allows you to view 3 dimensional schematics of .brd files that would be of surfboards and furthermore most plans you'd find on treetosea will be .brd files, I don't know what to do with .otl files. Lastly you can just beg a member of treetosea to share their plans with you, though many will be reluctant to do so. Also kayak building has similar attributes and so you might wanna check out some kayak building sites.


----------



## TheRecklessOne

TheQuast…I'm now using Google Chrome. Works famously. I haven't had a chance to download the software and play with it as I've been knicker deep in work. Definitely not complaining though…

thomasberg…I've been to tree to sea a few times. Great site, but a little complicated for my t-rex brain. )

Thanks guys..Hopefully I can start soon and post some video!


----------



## TheRecklessOne

TheQuast…It took a bout of insomnia to finally download the two programs. They work awesome. Using a 6'3" hollow core plan on treetosea.org I'm finally going to get down to business! Thanks a ton, and I'll start posting pics soon!


----------



## capo

Hello TheRecklessOne!!
This is a new buddy from Buenos Aires. Mad about surf (though an absolute beginner) and BJJ, so we have a lot in common. Let´s see if I can turn into a woodworker too! How did it go with the surfboard?
Saludos!!


----------



## capo

Hello TheRecklessOne!!
This is a new buddy from Buenos Aires. Mad about surf (though an absolute beginner) and BJJ, so we have a lot in common. Let´s see if I can turn into a woodworker too! How did it go with the surfboard?
Saludos!!


----------



## Fubar

Hey guy's,
Room for wooden kayak's? I've been trying to get shaper and templant maker to work but the pdf pic looks like it's a few stringers short of a full deck!! I only see 4 shouldnt there be about 15-16 and when I hit print I only get 1 or 2 pages. I'm pretty good with a hammer but don't know were to hit the computer to make it work. Just need prints for a 11ft-12ft paddle board. In exchange I'd like to welcome all to free kayak prints from a simmilar program look up kayak foundry for a free kayak cad program. THANKS!!


----------



## Jonnyfurniture

Don't buy that stuff. Make your own templates. BoardCad has free easy download. You can print them out on a standard printer and tape them together. You just need to know how you want it to surf and adjust the standard templates in the program.


----------



## JakeR

Also check out www.swaylocks.com The discussion forum is the most used surfboard shaping forum on the internet, and has many top shapers that use it.

Do yourself a favor though, make sure you thoroughly search for any answers to questions you have before you post them , or you will get slammed.


----------

